

Ask HN: How to promote my FreeLance Works Site? - rajusykam

How to promote my Freelance works site. How people promote their startup.
======
paulbaumgart
Please add more details, like:

    
    
      * What kind of freelance work?
      * What have you tried already?
      * How well have those things worked?
      * What differentiates your site from sites like elance.com or guru.com?
    

Also, give us a link. :-)

~~~
rajusykam
* Freelance site similar to getafreelancer.com (GAF ) * I dindnt get your question, sorry * The difference is we charge very less from programmers and providers.GAF.com, and Elance charge a lot. * The site is not hosted yet. still on my local machine.

I am thinking of how to promote it.

